# Acadiana FT Report



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Sunny skies, temps in the upper 60's and a slight breeze out of the north.
One could not ask for better FT weather!

I'll have a report later as to what going on at the Open and I'll be out there Saturday & Sunday and will file more information on the setups and callbacks.


----------



## stkarr (Jul 30, 2003)

Good Luck to Ryan Brasseaux who is running his first trail since going out on his own in January.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Six back to the last series in the Q
only dogs I know for sure are
Tia - John and Susan Caire
Blue - Trey Langus


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open 1st series in a triple, with two retired.
Long retired at a little over 400 yards.

KG has setup a solid 1st series and the judges are getting answers.

Update Saturday morning;

Heavy fog, judges waiting for it to lift before starting.
About 20 dogs left to run in the Open 1st series.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats again Trey!!!!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open, 28 dogs back to the water blind which began Saturday afternoon.

Fog burned off early and the temps got a bit hot in the afternoon with lots of sun.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any reports on the Derby?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Got a call from owner of Sam (Ram x KD pup). 13 dogs back to the 4th Series, tomorrow morning. Water.

Marty


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

A huge Congrats to the newest FC AFC Whiskey and his owners Timmie and Mark Sehon and handler Mark Smith. FC AFC Whiskey qualifies for the National and was last seen wearing an LSU National Championship cap.

Open results;
1st FC AFC Whiskey M Smith
2nd Danny Farmer
3rd FC AFC Quick M Smith
4th Ryan Brasseaux

FC AFC Whiskey also earned the Amateur 2nd place.

Way to go guys!

That makes another FC AFC sired by Ritz. Whiskey is a littermate to Dave Maronge's FC AFC Bo.

Oh, and KG I liked the set-ups! Acadiana had a Texan and a Tennessian judging the Open. Hope y'all enjoyed the food.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

ANY NEWS YET? I heard the AM had 4 left to run this am on the water blind with 21 having been called back. What has happened in the Derby, Open and Am today?


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to my training partner Rick Mock for the Am. Win. Congrats to home boys Timmy Juneau/Mark Sehon for the new FC and AFC titles. Congrats to Ryan Brasseaux and Nick Patin for the Open 4th. Couldn't have happened to a greater bunch of folks.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Ricky Elston said:


> Congrats to my training partner Rick Mock for the Am. Win. Congrats to home boys Timmy Juneau/Mark Sehon for the new FC and AFC titles. Congrats to Ryan Brasseaux and Nick Patin for the Open 4th. Couldn't have happened to a greater bunch of folks.


Which dog did Rick win the Am. with? Congrats to Rick, by the way.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Charles C. said:


> Which dog did Rick win the Am. with? Congrats to Rick, by the way.


Gray's Creek Skeeter Boo, "Skeeter"


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all ! Whiskey FC AFC wow!!!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Sittin' in the Memphis airport waitin' for my connecting flight home.......wow........what a weekend.

First off, thanks to Donnie Fitzgerald, Lee Jolley, Rick Mock, Raymond Mouton, Ricky Elston, and a host of other folks who made the weekend manageable and fun. Most all our needs were anticipated in advance, and whatever we needed but didn't have was acquired poste haste. the weather was perfect, the food and hospitality were outstanding, and the grounds superb. Many thanks to Larry Clemons for the use of these grounds. Most of all, I'd like to thank my co-judge Wayne Stupka from the Port Arthur club. With 84 starters out of 92 in the catalog, we had our work cut out for us. Wayne was equal to the task. He was as good a co-judge as I've ever had....very intuitive and willing to carry his share of the load and more. Wayne as a judging partner made the weekend a total success.

Field trial season is in full swing yet again! Good luck to everyone this spring!

kg


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

How bout the derby ?


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Results on RFTentry:

*Derby*
PlacementDrawDog NameHandlerOwner(s)
1st Place - T Street Phoebe (Phoebe)John SkibberJohn Skibber
2nd Place - Seaside's Thomas the Tank (Tank)CHARLIE MOODY JRrita and frank jones
3rd Place - Cowboy's Trail Boss (Cowboy)Clinton AvantAndrew Pawelek
4th Place - Quick's Super Pick (Soupy)Mark SmithJonathan Broussard
RJ - Un Petit Peu Canaille (Canaille)F. Lee JolleyF. Lee & Rose Jolley
JAM - Wave The Flag (GLORY)Patrick HuckabayPatrick Huckabay
JAM - Lanes Lets Get Ready To Rumble ("Ali")Bobby LaneBobby Lane
JAM - Atchafalaya River Dakota (Dakota)Ben VallinLarry Clement
JAM - Seaside's Bullwinkle (Moose)Stephen Van CleveStephen Van Cleve
JAM - Seaside's Kingfish (King)CHARLIE MOODY JRrita and frank jones
JAM - Cf-Castilecreek Rajin Cajin, SH (Hemi)Kevin CordryKevin Cordry, Char-lane Cordry
JAM - R.M.R.'s Sampson (Sam)Clinton AvantMichael Enmon
JAM - Magic Trick's Yellow Jasper (Jasper)Clinton AvantDavid Aul


----------



## David Maronge (Apr 23, 2004)

Congrats to Rick Mock and Skeeter on their Amateur win.Also, a big congrats to my training partners Timmy Junneau,Mark Sehon and FC/AFC Whiskey !!


----------



## Jimmie Darnell (Sep 22, 2003)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rick,Timmy and Mark


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats to Mark, Timmy and Rick. Way to go guys.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Congrats to Rick Mock and Skeeter on their Amateur win.Also, a big congrats to my training partners Timmy Junneau,Mark Sehon and FC/AFC Whiskey !!


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Someone please tell Pat Huckaby that Jerry said hello and still giggles about the "almost" azz whuppin!!!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats to Rick Mock, Timmy Junneau, Mark Sehon and Mark Smith.


----------

